# Blue Funnel Line



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

I am doing some research into Alfred Norman Kemp who was chief electrician on ss Patroclus (which became 'HMS' in 1939, an armed merchant cruiser). The ship was sunk by U Boat 99 in November 1940 and Mr Kemp lost his life. Am I right in thinking that Blue Funnel culled most of the crews from the Liverpool area? Mr Kemp was from South Shields but seems to have been living in the Wirral when his son was born in 1938 so I assume this was because Liverpool was the Blue Funnel Port.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

mostly liverpool/north wales. but from all parts of the country.john


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Alfred Norman Kemp aged 34 signed on the “Myrmidon” as Electrician, 4th August 1933 in Immingham, he had 9 years service , the ship arrived in Boston 15th November 1933 
He was also Senior Electrician on the same ship in April 1931 and October 1936

Ray


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

If you have not already done so, See if he has any service records in the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen (Central Index) 1918-1941.
http://www.southampton.gov.uk/s-leisure/artsheritage/history/maritimehistory/centralindex.aspx


Roger


----------



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

*Blue Funnell*

Thanks to everyone for their answers. I have now got all the information I need for my research.


----------

